

Skimmin - News in 1 minute a day - drmlazer11
http://skimmin.com
I just launched a free mobile app for iOS and Android called Skimmin. It&#x27;s a news summary service. We hand-select about 10 stories each day; stories that the &#x27;average&#x27; American should have heard. We then present them as concise, 325-character summaries, not lengthy articles. I&#x27;d love your guys&#x27; feedback!
======
syncerr
Hopefully, it doesn't end up like TL;DR.

[http://toolong-didntread.com/](http://toolong-didntread.com/)

~~~
drmlazer11
What happened to them? Legal?

